# بخش دانش آموزی > منابع کنکور > منابع زمین شناسی >  معرفی منبع زمین شناسی برای درصد بالای 70

## Ashil

از اسم تاپیک مشخصه دیگه :Yahoo (21): 
فقط لطفا کتاب معرفی کنید نه اینکه بگین تو کنکور نزن و ....
من قصد ندارم برای زمین کتاب درسی رو بخونم براهمین یه منبع میخوام که کامل باشه و باهاش بشه درصد بالایی تو کنکور زد
پیشاپیش ممنون از پاسختون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (118):  :Yahoo (118):  :Yahoo (118):

----------


## ZAPATA

زمین دریافت دکتر چلاجور ++ تستای کنکور دور دنیا  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Ashil

همه نکات رو داره ؟شکلای کتاب و ....
تفاوتش با جامع مهروماه چیه ؟

----------


## Ashil

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Sorena_

اگه می خاید واسه زمین شناسی وقت بزارید
توصیه من جامع مهر و ماه هست...کتاب کاملیه

----------


## mohsen..

کتاب درسی+تست مهروماه
من خودم امسال زمینو 40درصد زدم 
فصلای1و2و3و4و5و6سوم رو خوندم واخرای پیش رو 
یعنی حدود 60درصد مطالب رو خوندم 40زدم
فقط کتاب درسی رو باید ریز بینانه بخونی 
من خودم زمین چلاجور داشتم کتابشو 
بدرد کنکور نمیخوره
کتاب درسی رو عالی بخون برو از مهروماه تست بزن
اینو برای تویی گفتم که میخوای بالای70بزنی
واگه بزنی قبولی داروسازیتو قطعی کردی

----------


## farzaneh2020

جامع مهروماه برای کسی که بخواد درصد بالا بزنه  خوبه 
من خودم زمین شناسی چلاجورو داشتم اما فقط به درد آزمون آزمایشی میخورد نه کنکور برای 
اینکه بتونی درصد بالا بزنی

----------


## hamed_habibi

خیلی سبز

----------


## hamed_habibi

​خیلی سبز چلاجور تستای 10سال اخیر میتونه تورو به این درصد برسونه...یا حداقل تو سال سوم متن کتاب بخونی کامل سوم رو عالی بخونی واسه گارانتی پیش رو از خیلی سبز اینم روش بدی نیست....ی سالی تایم داری 70زدن سخت نیست

----------


## _LuNa_

کتاب درسی رو واسه امتحانات دقیق خوندم

اما واسه مرور و تست ((خیلی سبز)) رو زدم


 باوجوداینکه زمین رو دقیقا تولحظات پایانی پاسخ دادم خداروشکر از درصدم راضیم.

مهر و ماه و کتاب استاد چلاجور رو هم دیدم 

 ((مهر و ماه)) یا ((خیلی سبز)) باهرکدوم راحتترین بخونین. :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tabrizcity

*سلام
دوستان چرا اینقدر قضیه رو پیچیدش می کنین شما درسنامه ی نشر دریافت ( تقریبا 60 صفحه ) رو بخونین + تستای خود کتاب نشر دریافت  150 تاس اونو بزنین + تستای کنکور 90 تا 96 داخل و خارج که 350 تا تست هست اونم بزنین زیر 60 زدین بیاین توف کنین روم
زمین هر قدر هم توی زیر گروه 2 تاثیر داشته باشه بازم ارزش نداره بری واسش کتاب جامع بخونی یا چند هزار تا تست بزنی
و همیشه یادتون باشه برنده اونی نیست که سخت کار میکنه اونیه که هوشمندانه کار میکنه*

----------


## amureza

کلا انگار تفاوت ادم ها در نظر گرفته نمیشه نه دوست گرامی ممکنه شما جامع مهر و‌ماهم بخری ولی پنجاهم نزنی ممکنه با کتاب درسی پنجاه بزنی به نظر من از سایت منتا زمین شناسیشو‌ تهیه کنی خوبه

----------


## POlyhYmNia

اول مهروماه 
بعد خود ازمونا و یا کنکور 

درنهایت خیلی سبز...چون خیلی جمع و جوره و اگه بلد نباشی واست کاربرد نداره

----------


## aa79

مهر و ماه و خيلي سبز عالين.مهر و ماه هنوز عالي تر.البته اين نظر منه

----------


## Black Smoke

کتاب بانک تست خانه ی زیست شناسی

----------


## amureza

کتاب خانه زیست شناسی که دوستمون بالا گفتن عالیه مجموعه ای از ازمون های ازمایشی مختلف و درسنامه های عالی

----------


## Seyed Chester

əp

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

فقط مهروماه :Yahoo (100):

----------

